# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  دانلود سورس کامل نرم افزار انبار داری اطلس  - کاملاً فارسی

## vb_vahid

سلام 
سورس کامل وی بی دات نت 2010  
اس کیو ال 2008    

نرم افزار انبار داری (فروشگاه)

محیط کاربر پسند
گزارش کریستال 

دانلود پروژه  حجم فایل :3,971 KB
http://parsaspace.com/files/1920954884/?c=1182

دانلود دیتابیس  حجم فایل :1,147  KB
http://parsaspace.com/files/9420954884/?c=1182


vahidPro.jpg

----------


## aknj56

سلام دوست عزیز 
با تشکر از زحمات شما
ولی نمی شه  این سورس رو دانلود کرد یا ما بلد نیستیم  یک سر خودتون بزنید
راهنمایی کنید

----------


## xminxmin

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> با تشکر از زحمات شما
> ولی نمی شه  این سورس رو دانلود کرد یا ما بلد نیستیم  یک سر خودتون بزنید
> راهنمایی کنید


دوست عزیز شما باید یک ثبت نام کوچیک برای دانلود کردن فایل انجام بدی.. گزینه SignUp رو انتخاب کنید.

در ضمن نکته مهم اینه که باید با ف -ی -ل - ت - ر - ش - ن لینک ها رو دانلود کنید 
من خودم با س - ا - ک- س دانلود کردم

----------


## aknj56

دوست عزیز با تشکر ازشما
ما که فیلتر شکن نداریم
حجمش که کم هست اگر امکان دارد بر ام ایمیلش کن
aknj56@yahoo.com

----------


## xminxmin

> دوست عزیز با تشکر ازشما
> ما که فیلتر شکن نداریم
> حجمش که کم هست اگر امکان دارد بر ام ایمیلش کن
> aknj56@yahoo.com


دوست من برای شما ایمیل کردم
*هر کس فیلتر شکن نداره ایمیل بده براش ایمیل می کنم*

----------


## xxnagin

سلام 
اگه میشه برای ما هم بفرستید 
xnagin@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## Hybrid

سلام ، اول جا داره از کاری که واسه انجمن انجام دادین تشکر بشه ، 

در پیغام خصوصی خدمتتتون عرض کردم که در صورت امکان پروژتون رو روی سرور دیگه آپلود کنین ، مثلا پرشین گیگ تا اگه بعدا دوستان دیگه خواستن دانلود کنن با مشکل روبه رو نشن ، 

این سرور که شما پروژتون رو روش آپلود کردین ، نیمه ف ی ل ت ر هست و همانطور که میبیننی دوستان با مشکل مواجه شدن.

اگه امکان داره روی سرور دیگه آپلود کنین یا rar کنین و به چند تا قسمت بشکنین و داخل همین سایت آپلود کنین./

موفق باشید./

----------


## javad1992

آقا مممنون 
ولی من نتوسنتم فایل دومی رو دانلود کنم  :گریه: 
این همه سایت رایگان و پرقدرت هست چرا اونجا ها اپلود نکردی !!!!!!!!!!!!!
ضمیمه کردن تو خود همین سایت !!!!!!!!!!!
http://uploadkon.ir/
persiangig.com

----------


## moory1364

تشکر می کنم خیلی عالی بود
گویا دیتابس رو کامل نیست فقط برخی بخش ها  فعال هستش

----------


## vahidpur

سلام 
ممنون ميشم اگه واسه من هم بفرستين استاد.

vahidpur@gmail.com

----------


## moory1364

خدمت دوستان

http://up.vbiran.ir/images/kdrs6yjvv4rfng4gbvy.rar
http://up.vbiran.ir/images/rb8k4yylzwtf7gnouej3.rar

----------


## vb_vahid

با تشکر از لطف دوستان 
لینک اصلاح شد

http://parsaspace.com/files/1920954884/?c=1182 
http://parsaspace.com/files/9420954884/?c=1182

----------


## xxnagin

میشه اون فایلهای 4  تا dll مربوط به crystaldecisions رو برام بفرستید 
چون تو اینترنتم  هم میگردی پیدا نمیشه

----------


## Hybrid

> میشه اون فایلهای 4  تا dll مربوط به crystaldecisions رو برام بفرستید 
> چون تو اینترنتم  هم میگردی پیدا نمیشه


سلام :

*خدمت شما *

----------


## freehorn3000

سلام 
من یک برنامه نوشتم و بعد از ان تست گرفتم و درست کار می کرد ولی تا از ان   فایل ستاپ ساختم موقع گرفتن گزارش این خطا را می دهد لطفا من را راهنمایی   کنید

Warning    2    CA0060 : The indirectly-referenced assembly   'BusinessObjects.Licensing.KeycodeDecoder, Version=13.0.2000.0,   Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304' could not be found.   This assembly is not required for analysis, however, analysis results   could be incomplete. This assembly was referenced by: C:\Program Files   (x86)\SAP BusinessObjects\Crystal Reports for .NET Framework   4.0\Common\SAP BusinessObjects Enterprise XI   4.0\win32_x86\dotnet\CrystalDecisions.CrystalRepor  ts.Engine.dll.          soperi

----------


## xminxmin

سلام. انگار فایل DBase یه چیزایی کم داره... یه سری جدول ها توش نیست و برنامه خطا میگیره.
فایل دیتابیس مشکلی داره؟ ناقصه؟
کسی برنامه رو ران کرده؟

----------


## mohsenm66

ميشه برنامه رو برام ايميل كني 
mohsenm66@gmail.com

----------


## younes221

> من یک برنامه نوشتم و بعد از ان تست گرفتم و درست کار می کرد ولی تا از ان فایل ستاپ ساختم موقع گرفتن گزارش این خطا را می دهد لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید


سلام ، مشکل شما از اون جایی نشئت میگیره که شما دی ال ال های کریستال رو داخل پوشه دیباگ اضافه نکردین و در هنگا ستاپ گیری این دی ال ال ها رو پیدا نمیکنه واسه همینه که اررور میده ، 

اگه دقت کرده باشین ، دوست عزیز آقای ابراهیمی اونا رو آپلود کردن و در پست قبلی گذاشتن اونا رو دانلود کن و در پوشه دیباگ قرار بده و بعد ستاپ درست کن.

موفق باشید

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

سلام يوزر پسورد ورود به برنامه چي هستش؟
درضمن من ديتابيس رو هم دانلود كردم ريختم تو پوشه ديباگ ولي اخطار ميده ميگه ديتابيس پيدا نشد چيكار كنم؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> درضمن من ديتابيس رو هم دانلود كردم ريختم تو پوشه ديباگ ولي اخطار ميده ميگه ديتابيس پيدا نشد چيكار كنم؟


در ابتدا باید دید نسخه sql server شما چیه اگه 2008 باشه که مشکلی ندارین کافیه بانک رو Attach کنین ( در SQL Server ) اگر هم براتون مشکل بود ! به راحتی میتونین با توجه به این موضوع که گفتین بانک رو کپی پست کردن توی مسیر اجرایی برنامه , کانکشن استرینگ رو که در فایل *app.config* موجوده رو دستکاری کنین . یعنی میشه این :

connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\SHOP1.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True"

اگرم هم نسخه اس کرو ال شما 2005 باشه ! که دیگه راهی جز درخواست از برنامه نویس برنامه ندارین که یا بانک رو براتون به نسخه 2005 تبدیل کنه یا اسکریپت بانک رو بهتون بده که شما بسازین .

البته من هم نتونستم برنامه رو ران کنم چون نسخه sql server من 2005 هستش ...

*ویک نکته همیشه فراموش شده !!!*

*دوستان برنامه نویس اصلاً به این موضوع واقعاً مهم توجه نمیکنن که برای هر برنامه ایی یک دیتابیس ایده آل یک دیتابیس خوب و یک دیتابیس میتونه بد باشه !
حالا چرا ایده آل :*
*
خوب وقتی قراره یک برنامه به صورت کلاینت و بدون هیچ منفذی فقط و فقط روی یک سیستم و تک کاربره اجرا بشه بریم از غول MS SQL Server اون هم نسخه 2008 که تعداد کسانی که نصب شده روی سیستم دارنش شاید خیلی خیلی کم به نسبت بقیه دیتابیس ها باشه , استفاده کنیم ؟!!! دوستان عزیز ! هر پایگاه داده ایی رو برای یه مجموعه کارهایی ساختن اینجور نیست که برای دفترچه تلفن ساده تک کاربره بریم ms sql server یا oracle استفاده کنیم ! بهتره از دیگر دیتابیس های بسیار بسیار مفید دیگه مثل access یا sqlite استفاده بشه البته میدونم هیچ وقت این صحبت ها به نتیجه ایی نمیرسه و برای کلاس !!!  باز میریم یه غول رو واسه بلند کردن یه چوب کبریت اجیر میکنیم * 

موفق باشید./

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام
من هم صحبت های آقای *alimanam* رو قبول دارم. اما برای پروژه هایی به این صورت که قراره در آینده بیشتر روش کار بشه و احتمالا تحت شبکه هم بشه و ... بهتره از ابتدا با نسخه های معمولتر که امکانات بیشتری متناسب با نیازها دارند, کار بشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## xminxmin

سلام دوستان 
بالاخره کسی موفق شد برنامه رو به طور کامل اجرا کنه یا نه؟

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> اما برای پروژه هایی به این صورت که قراره در آینده بیشتر روش کار بشه و احتمالا تحت شبکه هم بشه و ... بهتره از ابتدا با نسخه های معمولتر که امکانات بیشتری متناسب با نیازها دارند, کار بشه.


تبدیل دیتابیس ابتدایی به دیگر دیتابیسی که قابلیت نصب شدن به صورت Server رو داشته باشه ( با تمامی جداول + تریگرها + نماها و اطلاعات ... ) در 2 دقیقه امکانپذیره ! فقط یه تغییر کانکشن استرینگ میمونه که اون هم به راحتی قابل تغییره . پس دلیلی نداره به خاطر این موضوع طیف وسیعی از کسانی که ممکنه بخوان از برنامه ایی که به راحتی میتونه از یک دیتابیس کم هزینه تر استفاده کنن رو محروم کنیم . به جرات میتونم بگم 99.99% برنامه هایی که دوستان زحمت میکشن و مینویسن اصلاً نیاز به انتخاب دیتابیس به طور مثال MS Sql Server نداره اما در عمل همه میرن از اون استفاده میکنن !!! با این حال بازم این مطلب برمیگرده به نظر دوستان عزیزم .

موفق باشید./

----------


## farbod61

سلام
یوزر نیم و پس برنامه چی هستش؟

----------


## xminxmin

> سلام
> یوزر نیم و پس برنامه چی هستش؟


خدا خیرت بده! 
خوبه شما مشکلت فقط یوزر و پسه!
بابا ما میگیم اصلا برنامه با بانک کامل اجرا نمیشه! یوزر و پسورد که مسئله ای نیست شما که سورس رو داری یه کاریش بکن دیگه! یادم نیست پی بود ولی توی بانک یا توی سورس حل شد قضیه

----------


## mehraaaaan

سلام بچه ها کسی این برنامه و اجر کرده من خیلی به این لرنامه نیهز دارم از مدیران هر کس می تونه کمک کنه اگه هزینه هم داره تقبل می کنم فقط خیلی عجله دارم

----------


## mehraaaaan

واسه من این اررور م میده

Warning	5	'Public Property DisplayGroupTree As Boolean' is obsolete.

----------


## nima_8m

سلام
با تشکر از دوست خوبمون xminxmin 
با اینکه من هم نتونستم اجراش کنم به طور کامل چون error داشت
که عکسشم برات میفرستم ولی واقعاً ممنون از لطف شما نکات آموزشی زیادی دارهvb.JPG

----------


## mehraaaaan

سلام نیما جان
خیلی ممنونم از لطفت یعنی من این برنامه و کلا بیخیال شم؟ 
اصلا نمیشه مشکلشو بر طرف کرد؟
آخه من خیلی به یه برنامه حسابداری کامل با انبار داری مثل این نیاز دارم
یه برنامه مثل این می تونی معرفی کنی؟

----------


## xminxmin

> سلام
> با تشکر از دوست خوبمون xminxmin 
> با اینکه من هم نتونستم اجراش کنم به طور کامل چون error داشت
> که عکسشم برات میفرستم ولی واقعاً ممنون از لطف شما نکات آموزشی زیادی دارهvb.JPG


اول اینکه خواهش می کنم
دوم اینکه من هم ابتدای امر این مشکل رو داشتم که با نصب SAP_CrystalReport_13 و RunTime اون مشکل حل شد. اگر فقط با نصب حل نشد تو Refrence ها هم اضافه کنید. 
نکته: اون چهار تا فایل DLL رو هم در bin\Debug کنار فایل EXE کپی کنید.

سوم اینکه بانک مشکل اساسی داره و چند تا از Table ها اصلا وجود نداره که اونم با مقدار وقت گذاری با دیدن خطاها و نام جداول و فیلدها خودتون می تونید اون ها رو با همون نام ها در بانک بسازید
چهارم اینکه این برنامه در تیتر کامل هست و نه در جزئیات! همه عناوین رو داره مثل انبار، فروش، چک و... اما وارد هر کدوم می شی کم و کاستی هایی داره که بعضی هاش اساسیه و به درد بازار واقعی نمی خوره. به عبارتی اطلاعات کاملی (سند کاملی) از وقایع تولید نمی شه.

ور در آخر اینکه برنامه از بعد آموزشی عالیه و از نویسنده اش که رایگان در اختیار دوستداران برنامه سازی قرارداده تشکر می کنم

----------


## mehraaaaan

شما می تونید این برنامه و کامل کنید؟ یا برنامه مشابه دارید که بشه در بازار ازش استفاده کنم؟
می تونید yahoo id و بدید و یه وقت بدید تا بیشتر مزاحمتون بشم؟
البته نه به صورت رایگان

----------


## xminxmin

> شما می تونید این برنامه و کامل کنید؟ یا برنامه مشابه دارید که بشه در بازار ازش استفاده کنم؟
> می تونید yahoo id و بدید و یه وقت بدید تا بیشتر مزاحمتون بشم؟
> البته نه به صورت رایگان


دوست من سلام
همونطور که گفتم این برنامه علاوه بر ایراداتی که برای اجرا و نقایصی که در بانک داره مشکل بزرگی داره و اون هم اینه که حرفه ای نیست و در یک فروشگاه بزرگ عملا بلااستفاده است. مخصوصا با کالاهای متنوع و زیاد!
این برنامه فقط بعد آموزشی خوبی داره البته در حد عالی!

من از قبل دارم روی یه برنامه فروشگاهی خوب و حرفه ای کار میکنم و چون خودم در چنین محیطی (فروشگاه زنجیره ای) مشغول کار هستم نکات ریز رو بخوبی می دونم. 
نسخه اولیه آماده شد خبرتون می کنم تا شما هم بتونید ازش کسب درآمد کنید. 
می تونید گاهی به وبلاگ من که در امضام هست مراجعه کنید چون آماده شد اول در اونجا قرارش می دم و شما می تونید مطلع شید.

البته مدیران ببخشند چون می دونم که این محل جای چنین صحبت هایی نیست. معذرت

----------


## amin_gh68

یکی واسه منم بفرسته
amin_gh68@yahoo.com

----------


## mohsen22

mohsen4gh@gmail.com
مرسی

----------


## mohsen22

میشه یه نفر کمک کنه اینو راه بندازیم؟

----------


## maya125

سلام لطفا برای من هم بفرستید
mahdiabedi@sabamail.com

----------


## daland

یه سورس حسابداری به زبان vb.net 
ساده هم باشه خوبه. کسی سراغ نداره ؟ 
فقط سالم باشه

ممنون میشم اگه کسی داره لطف کنه به ما هم بده

----------


## raminahmadpour

سلام .میشه برنامه اطلس برام بفرستید
ramin_ahmadpour@yahoo.com

----------


## reza_ali202000

من اجراش کردم و برنامه جالبی بود. فقط کافیه یه خورده دیگه روش کار کنید و برا هر مکانی شخصی سازیش کنین. فک کنم بتونین حدود 500 600 بفروشین. البته هرجایی یه قیمتی داره.
نکات(البته به نظر بنده حقیر)
1. فرم مینتون خیلی عالی بود و دکمه ها  جاهای خوبی قرار داشت.
2. بقیه فرم ها به نظرم اگه بتونین دکمه ها یه جا بزارین بهتره. اونایی که مثلا بانک جدید رو میخواید بزنین بهتره کنار همون تکست باکس مربوطه یه دکمه که سه تا نقطه روشه بزنین باشه بهتره.
گزارشات رو نتونستم چک کنم کامل ولی برا نمایش مشکلی نیس آبی خیلی هم قشنگه اتفاقا منم دوس دارم همیشه گذارشام رو رنگی بزارم ولی چاره ای نیس جز بدون رنگ گذاشتن و یا خاکستری بسیار کمرنگ.
(بانک اطلاعاتیش هم اونچیزایی که کم داشت خودم اضاف کردم از روی دیتاست:))
انشالله موفق باشین.

----------


## parsmarlik

سلام از کارتون تشکر میکنم
من نتونستم برنامرو اجرا کنم 102 تا اخطار میده
خواهشا برای من ایمیل کنید ممنون میشم
فکر کنم فایل دیتا بیس و ریپورت و ایراد میگیره
ممنون

----------


## mehran5

سلام دوستان.میشه آخرین نسخه از برنامه رو همراه با بانک  برای منم بفرستید.mycity1980@yahoo.com

----------


## mehran5

سلام مجدد دودستان من برنامه رو بالاخره دان کردم ولی  این وارنینگها رو می ده.9تا وارنینگ.
کریستال ریپورت رو نصب کردم ولی نمی دونم کدوم dllش رو باید به کمپوننت ها اضافه کنم.کمکم کنیدwarning.jpg

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام
متن پیام اینه که میگه توابعی که استفاده کردید در مورد crystalreport منسوخ شده(توی ورژن جدید)
اول اینکه برنامه warning داره و با وجود اون باز هم اجرا میشه،پس نگران نباشید،دوم اگر خیلی نگران هشدار ها هستید،توابع مورد استفاده ای که هشدار داره رو 
غیر فعال کنید،چون چندان کار خاصی انجام نمیده و فقط برای تنظیم نحوه نمایش هست.

----------


## farbod61

خیلی دوست داشتم با این برنامه کار کنم
ولی متاسفاده بعد از اتچ و اتصال به دیتابیس حدود 102 تا ارور میگیره که ....
ممنون میشم یکی اصلاح شده  و نسخه ای که کار کنه رو بزاره
ممنونم از همه

----------


## آزادکرج

سلام.
باعرض خداقوت و خسته نباشید اگه امکانش هست برای منم ایمیلش کنید.
پیشاپیش تشکر فراوان

----------


## ali***

سلام خسته نباشید

من هم نیاز فوری دارم gogun2000@yahoo.com

خواهش میکنم

----------


## keysan

برا من اجرا نشده

----------

